# I found a video of a live Platy birth!



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

Just thought I might share with everyone seeing that there are so many platy questions out there...I found it interesting!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Hg1o-bUsZA


----------



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

oh wow, that was cool  thanks, i am currently in possetion of a pregnant platy check out my thread D


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

its still amazing to watch them give birth..... you tube has some wonderfull videos of platies giving birth.... off the subject but i watched one where a seahorse was ( i guess giving birth) it was awsome!!!! a must watch!!!!!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Lol, those angels in the background would gobble those things up in a second


----------



## melliebelly (Oct 10, 2011)

How do i post a thread?! Sorry i'm new and I have no idea how to, i read the FAQ and it said i should see something that says post new thread but i dont see it


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

It's a button at the very top of where all the threads are listed. on the left hand side. Its RED and directly above something that says THREADS IN FORUM: insert forum name here.

Welcome to the forums!


----------

